# Conquering the bean!



## Arabella (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone have recipes that disguise beans? I hate the flavor and texture, but they are cheap and nutritious. I grew up in New Orleans, red beans and rice country and am half Mexican! I eaten a lot of pain rice for dinner as a kid! A friend suggested bean burgers. Any other ideas or recipes? Much appreciation!


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Chili is always a favorite here. 

Can you eat hummus?

Loki


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the hummus idea. Chick peas are high in calcium. Consider adding them to your beans.

Cook the beans well and mash. You can make ice cream from them, add your favorite spices and spread like peanut butter on bread. Hide them in spaghetti sauce to thicken the sauce.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you have a dehydrator? I pressure cook them 30 minutes till soft, mash, then dehydrate fully dry. Break into storage pieces (bean bark) or whirl in a food processor to make bean powder/flour. Add to soups, stews, etc.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

As suggested above, cook/dry/food process into powder form. Use this powder in all gravies, soups, stews and gumbo's for the added protein to every meal. As a native "southerner" I know you can cook good food so here is your corn starch or flour replacement.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you tried different beans? I like black beans as they stay crunchy even after cooked. Rinsing them 43 times or so to get the black off is a pain but worth it. Kidneys have a different texture than red beans also.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

hoddedloki said:


> Chili is always a favorite here.
> 
> Can you eat hummus?
> 
> Loki


Schools are required to serve beans. Part of my job is helping them with USDA compliance. I've shown a lot of schools how to use hummus like mayo to make wraps. The kids love the hummus and don't even realize they are eating beans.....to make the wrap, you just start with a tortilla, smooth on the hummus, add lunch meat-lettuce-tomato-etc. and roll it up. Then you cut it on the bias and we call them Pinwheels. They are actually quite tasty!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

There are some flatbreads and pancakes you can make with dried beans and bean flours. They are frugal, nutritious, quick-cooking, and don't have bean texture.

I make bindaetteok, a Korean fritter or pancake made with dried mung beans (peeled yellow ones are best: mung dal at Indian groceries). You soak them with some raw rice, then whiz in the blender with some water and salt to make a batter. Add vegetables and meats to the batter and fry. I usually make mine with chopped kimchee, green onion, sometimes also slivered carrot or bean sprouts or mushrooms, and maybe a little meat. Here's one recipe: 

http://www.youfedababychili.com/2011/12/18/chilean-sea-pancakes/

If you can find chickpea flour (besan or gram flour at Indian markets), you can make a flatbread called socca. Add water, olive oil, and salt and let it sit for a few hours. When you're ready to cook, turn on the broiler and preheat a cast iron pan with a bit of olive oil. When it's really hot, pour in the batter. It cooks quickly under the broiler. When done, it's like a pizza crust or big cracker. It's good with caramelized onions and a few herbs stirred into the batter, too. We eat it as a bread or snack. Here's one on-line recipe: 

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/06/socca-enfin/

Both of these are naturally gluten-free, if that's important for someone in your family.


----------



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

Bean pie. Look it up online. I'd never heard of it until the other night. It was pretty good.

bellcow


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would be surprised if you didn't like real, homemade baked beans. Most people have never tasted any. I like to make them semi-sweet, using real maple syrup or honey. 
Also, falafel is some mighty tasty and versatile stuff.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

My family likes cooked pinto beans (sometimes I add some Great Northern or cranberry beans) with tomatoes. I add in one large can of diced tomatoes about an hour before the beans are done. Usually, we use the tomatoes with jalapenos. Then, serve with cornbread. I fry up some onion (in olive oil) in a cast iron skillet, turn it off, add cornbread mixture, then bake in the same cast iron skillet. It gives a completely different flavor and even our 12 year olds love it!

LuLu


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Here is a good looking recipe. 

http://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/spinach-chickpea-burgers


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a wheat grinder that also grinds beans into flour. I use the flour to thicken soups or gravies or I take the powdered bean flour, add water and a little fat.....butter, lard, shortening or whatever and make refried beans. It's quick and tasty.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Do you hate EVERY bean out there? Have you tried them all? There are things like rice beans- the size of a grain of rice, you could fool yourself that your rice n beans is just rice- there's Winged Beans, a tropical that has complete protein and the beans, foliage and root tubers are edible, yardlong beans (more like foot-long, they have a completely different taste than green beans), lupine or fava, lady peas (or cowpeas), pigeon peas, and finally bean sprouts. Well, they have a little bit of bean left on the end!!
You can buy any bean from the grocer and try to sprout it, traditionally mung beans are used but really any bean is good as sprouts except hyacinth beans which those sprouts should be boiled for 5 minutes to drive. off hydrocyanides. (Other foods containing hydrocyanides are some types of greens and appleseeds. I eat my apple cores without worry, but I wouldn't eat a cake of pressed appleseeds.) The probably most acceptable use for you would be Foo Young. (Foo meaning egg) Just mix the bean sprouts, 6-8 oz, with 4 beaten eggs and fry up as pancake-like patties. You can chop some mushrooms, crumble some ground beef, dice celery or carrots or cabbage and add also. 
Probably your palate is settled enough that any "traditional" bean dish would trigger your disgust, even if made without beans using other ingredients. How about trying something that isn't the usual beany thing, as others have suggested.? I'm off to look up the recipe for pinto bean pie, which I read here on the cooking forum some years ago.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

This is Alice in TX/MO s recipe from the Recipe forum on these boards. Called Lonnies *Pinto* *Bean* *Pie*. I haven't made it, but will attempt to figure substitutes for egg and do so.

1 unbaked *pie* crust

2 eggs lightly beaten
1 c evap milk
2 c cooked well mashed UNFLAVORED *pinto* beans
2 T melted butter
1 T cornstarch
1 c sugar
3/4 t cinnamon
1/4 t salt
1/4 t ginger
1/4 t nutmeg
1/4 t ground cloves
Preheat ovento 450
*Blend eggs, cornstarch, . butter and milk. Add sugar, spices and well mashed beans. Blend well, preferably w/electric mixer. Turn into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 425 x 15 minutes then decrease heat to 350 for another 25 minutes.*
*Original recipe tops with meringue but I would use whipped cream*


----------

